# Links to Excel games like, sonic, tetris etc



## Joneye (Aug 9, 2011)

Im bored, 

were can I get me hands on games for excel? links sites feel free to detail...


----------



## VoG (Aug 9, 2011)

There are some here (scroll down to near the bottom of the page) http://puremis.net/excel/downloads.shtml


----------



## VoG (Aug 9, 2011)

More http://www.andypope.info/fun.htm


----------



## Ruddles (Aug 9, 2011)

Joneye said:


> Im bored...


Answer some forum posts!


----------



## RoryA (Aug 9, 2011)

Moved to Lounge as not really an Excel issue.


----------



## wigi (Aug 9, 2011)

Ruddles said:


> Answer some forum posts!



Or create your own game !


----------



## Joneye (Aug 9, 2011)

Ruddles said:


> Answer some forum posts!



 I do try


----------



## Joneye (Aug 9, 2011)

rorya said:


> Moved to Lounge as not really an Excel issue.



Appologies for posting in the incorrect area.


----------



## Jonmo1 (Aug 9, 2011)

wigi said:


> Or create your own game !


 
I second this !!

Not only is it fun, it really helps you learn.


----------



## Domski (Aug 9, 2011)

Are you sure? I tried writing a text based adventure game once for the Commodore 64. It didn't work and was about as much fun as taking a hacksaw to my right arm.


----------



## Joneye (Aug 9, 2011)

Id love to be able to understand iseorror statements not to mention the lust for writing a game


----------



## wigi (Aug 9, 2011)

Why not extending your knowledge by creating a solver for a particular game? I know that Su Doku's have been solved a lot of times (Andy Pope did this very well), but what about a Japanese puzzle solver? You know, the typical grid - as seen at http://bux.to/christmaspuzzle.php - that is input. Your solver will then solve the puzzle and show the picture.

I'm sure there are plenty of related tasks you can do.


----------



## JamesW (Aug 9, 2011)

Domski said:


> Are you sure? I tried writing a text based adventure game once for the Commodore 64. It didn't work and was about as much fun as taking a hacksaw to my right arm.


 
Is that like the Amiga where you used to be able to buy magazines that teach you to write a piece of code? They were about 400 pages long and all they did was make a sphere spin round...


----------



## wigi (Aug 9, 2011)

Or if you're into maths, join at http://projecteuler.net. It will keep you busy for quite a number of hours


----------



## Joneye (Aug 9, 2011)

I like the project Euler post, many thanks one and all.


----------



## Taul (Aug 10, 2011)

There was a game in Excel 2000
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGZfuwsvIFQ

But as far as I know, there isn't any in the later versions


----------

